# Some Clarifications Needed!!



## ajayshankar (Sep 2, 2012)

I will be travelling to Joburg by october and my work assignment is around 2 yrs.I have some queries .

1) My office will be in Anderson street.Will it be affordable to rent an accomodation there.May monthly pay will be around 15000ZAR.
2) I heard that it is advisable to have a car rather than preferring public transport.I have an Indian driving license.Is it enough to drive there?
3)Is my package enough to lead a comfortable life (Im single).


Regards
Ajay


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ajayshankar said:


> I will be travelling to Joburg by october and my work assignment is around 2 yrs.I have some queries .
> 
> 1) My office will be in Anderson street.Will it be affordable to rent an accomodation there.May monthly pay will be around 15000ZAR.
> 2) I heard that it is advisable to have a car rather than preferring public transport.I have an Indian driving license.Is it enough to drive there?
> ...


you dont want to live in Anderson Street.
there is no real Public Transport, there are minibus taxis, if you buy a car you also have a parking problem so you need to talk to your employer, I have no idea wether an Indian driving licence is acceptable, I suggest you apply and buy an International driving licence.
I dont think ZAR15k is enough but it depends on your lifestyle.

This is a couple of years old but will show you some of the language you will have to learn for Taxis


----------

